# How Do You Get Back to Reality?



## german brite

Sorry if this has been posted before, but I'm wondering what you guys do to get yourself back to reality when experiencing DP or DR. I recently have bad DP and DR while driving now. There is a section of the road that gives me bad déjà vu. You see, I am from IA but I'm living in AL now. Whenever I get to that section of the road my mind says to me, "Oh, look, you're not real." or "You're in IA and not AL or in some dream world in between." It's gotten so bad that I try to avoid driving altogether now. I was wondering what I could do to help myself cope while driving. I can't always have someone ride with me and music doesn't help. It's when I'm alone that it's the worst because there's nothing and no one there to ground me and bring me back down. I'm my own worst enemy. I've thought about taking a page of scripture with me to look at while I drive, but I don't want to get into an accident. It feels like I just fly right up through the sky out of reality. It is really unnerving. I'm on Paxil and hoping it will go away once the medicine starts working. However, I've had this since I was a child and have given up hope of finding a cure. It's ruining my whole life.


----------



## Emir

...


----------



## Guest

You cant. Everything is madness. Accept it.


----------



## Daphne

Don't fight it, just let it come. It won't happen anything. Just start to see it as an exercise. The more times you drive alone in yoiur car and just let the bad feelings come, the quicker it will pass, no matter how long you try to fight it. The trick is not to fight it, as it doesn't do you any harm.
@wahtsmyname: I don't think your second sentence is helpful in any way. Acceptance doesn't mean you have to accept "madness", you just have to accept the way you feel for THIS moment and not forever.


----------



## sekhmet

I think most people with DP wrong assume that they have some control over this. If it's happening, then nothing you can consciously do will make it go away, from my experience. It's just fate, sadly.


----------



## FoXS

j4mtj: very good post!

i personnally made the experience that when i drive on a highway for several hours, i get super DR, because all looks the same, its nearly as when i fall asleep, thats horror. but i noticed, which is funny, that although if i am super DRd while driving, i still arrive at the place where i wanted to go, without an accident, i still have attention to the things around me, it just doesnt feel like it, so no reason to worry.


----------



## Daphne

sekhmet: yes, you should't try to contol it. But no, it's not a sad fate, you come over it, if you learn to accept it.


----------



## shorty_rerecovered

Except newbies and people with severe DPD and other disorders, I think whoever believes DP is permanent and uncurable is a pessimistic dumbass. How the fuck do you expect to recover when you think it will be like that forever? And don't you fucking tell me that you are realists. If you were realists you would know that this will surely pass despite recovery might be a little difficult. Unless you had some severe trauma or had been diagnosed with DP *disorder* or any other disorders, it's mostly up to you if you recover.


----------



## juls09

driving with dp can be very scarey but i have learned you have to push through it to get to the other side. insted of being scared. i believe that dp can be pushed through and i believe you can recover and alot of it is state of mind. as well as staying postive. i would say im about 30% recovered and up until a week ago i was also afraid to drive and at the start i was afraid to do alot of things but i pushed through that fear and now im doing great. it will be ok if i can do it so can you! stay postive!


----------



## orca

I absolutely hate driving also, i tend to be a aggressive driver now because it helps, not sure if it's the small adrenaline or becaused I pretend driving is a race and I have to beat whatever car in front of me which keeps me distracted..


----------



## kate_edwin

google something like sensory grounding techniques or exercises or emotional grounding, you'll get all sort of things from holding ice to cold showers, to using textures to strong tastes and smells to bring you back


----------



## 12345

When I get tranced out I found that music helps me regain a grip! But some types of music just encourage it. Anything mellow encourages it for me, like Band Of Horses etc. But if I listen to old music I've always liked that has a more upbeat tone, I eventually end up just singing along. Good luck all


----------



## 12345

juls09 said:


> driving with dp can be very scarey but i have learned you have to push through it to get to the other side. insted of being scared. i believe that dp can be pushed through and i believe you can recover and alot of it is state of mind. as well as staying postive. i would say im about 30% recovered and up until a week ago i was also afraid to drive and at the start i was afraid to do alot of things but i pushed through that fear and now im doing great. it will be ok if i can do it so can you! stay postive!


I've gotten dp while driving. Its super scary to all of the sudden feel like you're in a dream and you can't tell if you're really driving or not. Have someone else drive you if you feel prone to this!


----------

